# How to remove front license plate holder dont need it in my area.



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Rivets are removed by drilling. There will be holes in the bumper cover where they once were.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

AZCruze said:


> HEY GUYS DOES ANY ONE HAVE A CLUE HOW TO REMOVE THE FRONT LICENSE PLEASE HOLDER PLASTICK FROM THE FRONT BUMPER?
> 
> I DONT NEED IT IN ARIZONA AND I HONESTLY DONT LIKE IT ON THERE BOTHERS ME.
> 
> ...


In case you are unaware, posting using capitols is the equivelant of yelling......please stop yelling at us.


Rob


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I drilled mine out and used 4 black body plugs and silicone to fill the holes. Looks decent, but my car is dark grey.


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

I appologize i really am not im at work and everything we type in this sofware we use is in caps.


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

TDCruze said:


> I drilled mine out and used 4 black body plugs and silicone to fill the holes. Looks decent, but my car is dark grey.


Yeah mine is white i wonder if it'll look bad? the holes pretty big?


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

You can buy touch up paint to your paint code and paint those plugs. I did that with my red cruze, could only tell from up close.


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

cdb09007 said:


> You can buy touch up paint to your paint code and paint those plugs. I did that with my red cruze, could only tell from up close.


Oh ok im going to do that then. Thanks man.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

My CRUZE was obtained in Arizona and came with a Front Plate Holder at an extra cost of $15. ARIZONA is not a Front Plate State. I want to know WHY, even though my CRUZE was smuggled into California it came and I was charged for one?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Eddy you really have to ask why ?

Because that's why !


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> My CRUZE was obtained in Arizona and came with a Front Plate Holder at an extra cost of $15. ARIZONA is not a Front Plate State. I want to know WHY, even though my CRUZE was smuggled into California it came and I was charged for one?


Eddy i actually drove to Blyth Califronia and picked it up from a dealer there and i live in AZ so i mean that is probably why it has it, but i was also told by the sales man it had been transfered from a dealership in lake havasu so idk... i just dont like it haha


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes my CRUZE came from Lake Havasu too. We both were sold an option that shouldn't have been charged for. Why did you buy in Blythe?


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes my CRUZE came from Lake Havasu too. We both were sold an option that shouldn't have been charged for. Why did you buy in Blythe?


I knew the sales man threw a friend and he helped me into the car... im young and dont have all that much credit. So once he had a deal for me i gave him a visit.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

AZCruze said:


> I knew the sales man threw a friend and he helped me into the car... im young and dont have all that much credit. So once he had a deal for me i gave him a visit.


I knew the Sales Manager. I'm Old and don't have much credit anymore. Buying out of state and having to pay two grand to California for tax was tough and non financed as well. Also had to get my brand new car SMOGGED. Where did you drive from?


----------



## cruzeman48 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi AZCruze, 
I had the same problem. Mine had big coarse screws in the bumper cover, so after I took it off I had some big holes. I covered them up with white vinyl that I cut little circles and put over the holes. They have held up for over 5 months and about 4 car washes.
Hope that helps you.


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> AZCruze said:
> 
> 
> > I knew the sales man threw a friend and he helped me into the car... im young and dont have all that much credit. So once he had a deal for me i gave him a visit.
> ...


From Buckeye, Arizona 2 hour drive. Yea I didn't have to pay Cali taxes they had it all set up for me. Wierd no smog on mine.


----------



## AZCruze (Nov 3, 2014)

cruzeman48 said:


> Hi AZCruze,
> I had the same problem. Mine had big coarse screws in the bumper cover, so after I took it off I had some big holes. I covered them up with white vinyl that I cut little circles and put over the holes. They have held up for over 5 months and about 4 car washes.
> Hope that helps you.


Thanks man and yea I found something similar to what you did
http://www.grafxwerks.com/shop_detail.php?pid=CRBA1-1441


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I typically use screw caps to cover holes like those. You can get them pretty cheap at most automotive parts stores.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

AZCruze said:


> From Buckeye, Arizona 2 hour drive. Yea I didn't have to pay Cali taxes they had it all set up for me. Wierd no smog on mine.


Well no, I am/was a California resident so that is why I had to get my brand new Car smogged. Also I could have paid tax on the Arizona purchase including it in my financing but California would have wanted additional money as our rate is more. I would avoid California if at all possible! My friend was the GSM at the Havasu dealership and charged me as much as he could, so much for friends?


----------

